# S4 Problems.. Help!



## Pezis (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok so I have had my 2000 S4 (Tip) and bought it with 100k miles had timing belt kit replaced along as both turbos replaced before I bought it. The Abs module is bad and I know that but I got the engine fault codes pulled and I want to see if any of them are bad enough for me to stop driving or what I should fix 1st. The water tempt gauage is not working.Also the boost gauge is only reading at ~5psi when floored. Also I have a friend who wrecked his S4 2000 same year as mine not sure about the production date, what can I take off of his (totaled) and what is advised at getting new, I hope to get this baby to over 200k miles.Thx
P1606 Rough Road Spec. Engine Torque ABS-SG - Electrical Malfunction A
P0455 Evaporative Emission Control System Leak Detected (large leak)
P1176 O2 Correction Behind Catalyst,B1 Limit Attained
P1177 O2 Correction Behind Catalyst,B2 Limit Attained
P1296 Cooling System Malfunction 17704
P0741 Torque Converter Clutch Circ Performance or Stuck Off 
Are any of these easy fix like a loose plug or something? Thx 


_Modified by Pezis at 2:10 PM 1-19-2010_


----------



## Pezis (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: S4 Problems.. Help! (Pezis)*

So I got the codes cleared and then drove around for an hour. I pulled the codes again and these codes are gone.
P1176 O2 Correction Behind Catalyst,B1 Limit Attained
P1177 O2 Correction Behind Catalyst,B2 Limit Attained
P1296 Cooling System Malfunction 17704
Im not sure if they could come up again but I am pretty sure my cats are good and the guy at autozone said one of those codes could be a result of filling up gas and forgetting to turn off the car when doing so.


----------

